# FA Hidden Profiles



## Ivan Loveless (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everyone~
I just made up a quick forum account to ask this question regarding FA's main website.

Is there any current way to hide your profile, or is it always 'public'? I understand you can block users from posting messages and leaving notes, I am curious to know if there is a way to block users and the unregistered from viewing your FA page.

Thanks in advance!

-Ivan​


----------



## thoron (Apr 12, 2013)

There's no way to block registered users from viewing your stuff, but you can set it so that unregistered users can't view your profile. You should be able to find the controls in your site settings.


----------



## Teal (Apr 12, 2013)

Unfortunately yes, there is a way to keep EVERYBODY from seeing your profile. But I'm not gonna tell you what it is because it's a stupid feature that thieves, scammers and trolls hide behind.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2013)

There is, but its only for folks who are no longer using said account as it should be used for...
it can be found in account settings


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2013)

Like Thoron said, there is no way to block registered users from seeing your userpage when *unregistered* guests can view it already.  That would be like locking your car doors but leaving the windows down.


----------



## Draconas (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't know why people insist on blocking guest view on accounts when it kinda screws their fanbase if they don't or can't have an account.


----------



## Teal (Apr 12, 2013)

Draconas said:


> Don't know why people insist on blocking guest view on accounts when it kinda screws their fanbase if they don't or can't have an account.


 The only reason could see doing it that isn't malicious is if you have an old dead account and want to hide it.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 12, 2013)

Draconas said:


> Don't know why people insist on blocking guest view on accounts when it kinda screws their fanbase if they don't or can't have an account.



As blunt as this is going to sound: artists don't owe you shit. 
If they wish to draw and not show it, then that's tough luck for the fanbase, but that's a choice they're perfectly allowed to make. 

This doesn't mean I think the option on FA is a particularly smart one, mind you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2013)

Draconas said:


> Don't know why people insist on blocking guest view on accounts when it kinda screws their fanbase if they don't or can't have an account.


Cause I want people to stop watching an old account I have, disabling it stops that shit. I have seen artist wondering why folks are watching their old account instead of their new one so some have disabled their account to redirect them to the new one.


----------



## kayfox (Apr 12, 2013)

I suggest that when people hide their account it disables their ability to do things like favorite art and watch people.

I also think that when someone has their favorites hidden, it should say so.


----------



## Draconas (Apr 12, 2013)

Better idea: say if someone did want to close their account for whatever reason, they have to input a valid reason, if left blank or have outstanding tickets made by them/against them, it can't be closed until an admin or someone authorizes it, because from what I see, it's a very easily abused function, just like scammers on DA, when shit hits the fan, they delete their accounts without issue, then re-open and repeat.


----------



## thoron (Apr 12, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Cause I want people to stop watching an old account I have, disabling it stops that shit. I have seen artist wondering why folks are watching their old account instead of their new one so some have disabled their account to redirect them to the new one.



If thats the case then the option to disable an account should only be made available after deleting everything in that account from submissions, favs, and journals it needs to be made blank. There are some accounts that I watch simply because there is older content there that the artist simply left and didn't transfer over the new account.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 12, 2013)

I think the locking of activity like responses or favorites is good for disabled accounts. I also believe no more uploads either. One can have their submissions removed when disabled but that should be the extent of modifying.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 13, 2013)

While this is true...there are people that dense that actually watch accounts with all the art already gone. I will point out that it could be that the artist when they moved would post the icon of their previous account to prove they are the same person (in the past someone thought I was stealing art of Synxirazu-niam and of my own character Folseh)

BUUUUUUUT if the account an old one that been abandoned and the artist is no longer updating but did leave the old art...why watch it?


----------



## idejtauren (Apr 13, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> While this is true...there are people that dense that actually watch accounts with all the art already gone. I will point out that it could be that the artist when they moved would post the icon of their previous account to prove they are the same person (in the past someone thought I was stealing art of Synxirazu-niam and of my own character Folseh)
> 
> BUUUUUUUT if the account an old one that been abandoned and the artist is no longer updating but did leave the old art...why watch it?



I saw someone holding a raffle this past week, of which one of the requirements was to watch a dead account.

I still don't get it though.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 14, 2013)

This feature is pointless and is perfect for those furries who have been called out for tracing to hide themselves or drama that they have brought upon themselves.

I strongly object this.


----------

